# What ammo should i get for airgun



## Prankster113 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am about to buy an RWS model 34 .22 for a total of $222 and I wandered what kind of pellets I should get and where. I am going to be doing a little pest control like squirrels and I don't want to see an animal suffering. Should I go with hollowpoints or what? I am not to familiar with airguns...Thanks


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumb: The RWS 34 is a good choice.
Airguns tend to be pellet sensitive. Best to buy a few tins of different brands to see what's best in your gun.
My 34 likes Crosman Premiers, RWS Superdome and Super-H-Point, as well as a few others.
All are proven squirrel killers out to 25 yds,,,my self imposed range limit.
Springer airguns are also hold sensitive and require practice and technique to shoot accurately.
This site has a large pellet selection and you always get the 4th tin free. It also has a ton of airgun info in the *Advice* section.
http://www.pyramydair.com/pellets


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://straightshooters.com/straightsho ... mpler.html

Go to the Straight Shooters site and purchase a Pellet Sampler pack. A whole bunch you can try out and find what your rifle likes best. In .177 cal there are samples of 32 different pellets. Overload for some but a great way to see what reality is if you are interested.

"The Straight Shooters Ultimate Pellet Sampler is the most complete pellet sampler available today. Our standard kit contains popular pellets from the Crosman, Beeman, RWS, JSB, Logun and Benjamin Sheridan.product lines. Our reusable containers hold 25 each of the selected pellets, all neatly sorted, labeled and ready for use. The Straight Shooters Sampler is a great way to find the best grouping pellets for any airgun. Combine the sampler with a chronograph to check the airgun's velocities with different pellets also. The Straight Shooters red center single target works great for scoring each pellet."


----------

